# Which iPhone to order?



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Up till now, I've been happy having an iPod touch and an old-fashioned flip phone; I want to order an iPhone 4, not in a huge hurry, but I'm having trouble deciding which one would be the best for me, especially considering that I have the iPad 64gb, WiFi 3G
Any suggestions?
What did y'all order and why?
And do you also have an iPad; if so, did that play into your decision?
Thanks.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I ordered the 32 gig, because I plan on using the video recording pretty extensively. The fact that I have an ipad didn't play into it since ipad doesn't take pictures or shoot video and I don't really listen to music on my ipad either which I do sometimes on my iphone.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, I'm exactly the opposite. I'm getting rid of my iPhone since I got the iPad. The only time I use my iPhone anymore is for talking/texting, so I'm dumping that high bill for a simpler phone. The iPhone seems too cramped and small to me now and the things that aren't possible to do on the iPad can be found on phones with cheaper plans.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

To each their own. I use both devices in different ways but bottom line it's all about the apps and the fact that I can use them across both devices and they sync perfectly with my mac and each other to keep everything up to date. The fact that I can shoot HD video along with take pics on the new iphone is a big plus to me because I was planning on buying a camera that does that and now I will have the ability where ever I am on the phone I always carry anyway.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I also use both devices in a different way. It's certainly not always convenient to carry the iPad around, and goodness knows I forget to grab things when I leave the house all the time (the other day it was my wallet *sigh*). I _almost_ always  remember my phone, and it's great to have it in the event that I need to look something up, get lost (yes, it happens), or want to listen to an audiobook in the car. If I get stuck in a long line or waiting, I can read my mail, play a game, read a book, without having to drag the larger iPad out of my bag.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I chose not to get a fruity phone, but I did seriously ponder a next-gen iPhone till AT&T changed the service plans.  For myself, when I have to choose how much memory to buy on a portable device I'll carry daily, I always go with the highest available on the theory that I won't mind having too much memory, but it is miserable to have to be miserly with my megabytes and manage things.  One hundred dollars price difference spread out over two years is a dollar a week, not a big amount of money.

More important to you is....How much memory was on your iPod Touch that you've been carrying?  I still lean towards maxing out RAM, but thinking about those questions may help you decide what fits your needs.  But obviously my suggestion would be go big unless you're absolutely certain you don't need to.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Like you I have an itouch(64GB) and a regular phone and am liking the looks of the iphone4. I also am in no hurry to switch until Oct when my Verizon plan is up. I am looking at the 32GB and wishing it was 64GB ( One can never have enough memory with these toys). Although I have a ipad (wi-fi only model) I would like to see some ingratiation of the two especially for a discounted data plan since I might upgrade to the 64GB 3G model. I don't want to have two plans for both.  Since I can't do anything until Oct I really haven't check things out so far. Then again it is AT&T and their coverage isn't as good as Verizon (along Interstate and in South central NE) when you are traveling so maybe by the time I am ready, Verizon would be another carrier for iphone. (I know in my dreams!). 

It is a pain to lug around the heavier iPad and worry about someone ripping you off if you use it in public so the new iphone would take care of that fear. Other than that I love my ipad and think it is the greatest toy to come down the pike since the kindle!  

So which one are others getting the white or black model?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I also use both devices in a different way. It's certainly not always convenient to carry the iPad around, and goodness knows I forget to grab things when I leave the house all the time (the other day it was my wallet *sigh*). I _almost_ always  remember my phone, and it's great to have it in the event that I need to look something up, get lost (yes, it happens), or want to listen to an audiobook in the car. If I get stuck in a long line or waiting, I can read my mail, play a game, read a book, without having to drag the larger iPad out of my bag.


Verena,
What gps do you use on your phone? Is it just maps or do you have a GPS downloaded?
Paula


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for your responses; this has realy helped; I also wanted to find out what service you are going to order; the pros and cons, and what do you use tethering for?
Right now, I have the unlimited plan for my iPad, I'm about 3 wks into this month, and have used only 120 Mb of 3g service;
Is there a likelihood that I would use more or less on my iPhone; never having had one before, I'm not sure how they work with the Mb usage, etc.
Thanks again, for all your help: so far, based on everyone's input, I'm getting the 32GB for the same reason I got the 64GB on the iPad; memory is fairly inexpensive, and it's a bummer not to have enough.
Now I'm not sure what plan to go with; thanks.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll be getting another 32GB one. I like to keep a couple of movies, several books, and a bunch of music (more now than in the past). At the moment I have about 2GB free on my current phone, so getting anything less doesn't make sense.

Since I use the internet so frequently, the 2GB plan is the only way for me to go. No tethering for me tough. I don't take my laptop out of my house enough to justify the extra cost. 

And I want a white one. I'm TRYING to hold out for it. (I already upgraded my 3GS to the iPhone 4 OS yesterday and am hoping that it will tide me over until I can get my paws on the white one... Um, no, it's not an "official" upgrade, but it's easily found on the web)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Honestly, I can't even begin to answer this without understanding why you think you need an iPhone in the first place.  This isn't meant as a criticism--different capacities, different rate plans, etc., all these things are geared to specific uses, and it's hard to give you a better than generic opinion without knowing what you intend to do with it.

As an example, here's what I did and why.

I currently have a first generation 8 GB iPhone.  When I bought the iPad, I deliberately went with the 16 GB wifi only model, because this is a device that for me, will rarely leave the house, and when it does, it's really only going someplace that already has wireless access.  I didn't bother going with more memory, because I will not be putting music or likely any video on it.  I have speakers throughout the house that are set up to dock an iPhone--why would I want to use them with an iPad instead?  I wouldn't.  The extra memory would have been a waste in my case.

But I'm upgrading to the iPhone 4, and for that, I'm going with 32 GB.  I can put all of my music--currently about 15 GB--onto it at once, and it will work with my existing speaker units.  I also went with the 32 because I knew that my primary reason for upgrading this time was the camera; larger pictures mean larger file sizes, and the extra storage will be useful for that.  

I'm keeping my unlimited data plan, for now, because while I use very little on my current iPhone, it's a slower, non 3G unit, which limits how much I WANT to use it.  I won't know how much usage the new phone will need until I have it for a while, so I'll pay the extra to keep my grandfathered plan for a time while I see what my basic needs are going to be.  

I'm not paying extra for tethering because the one device I would want to tether is my iPad, and they've deliberately made sure that you cannot do that, by making the iPhone tethering available only through Bluetooth or through USB--and neither of those tethering options is available for the iPad.  iPads can only be tethered wirelessly, which requires jailbreaking the iPhone and installing an app such as MyWi--and this isn't covered through AT&T's tethering option.  

My husband, on the other hand, will eventually upgrade for the video recording capability (which I'll almost never use).  He needs the 32 GB for space for that.  He'll gladly take one of the smaller data plans, because he has 3G on his iPad and actually carries it around with him everywhere.  If it weren't for the video, he could probably actually get away with a simple flip phone again.

So the question is, why do you actually want one?  What do you think you'll do with it?  That's really what dictates the best choice for you.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Verena,
> What gps do you use on your phone? Is it just maps or do you have a GPS downloaded?


I am just using Google Maps, though I have been considering a more full-featured GPS.

I get lost easily. Terrible sense of direction.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Me too. let me know what you get or are thinking about.  I did download wize or something like that.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I like the AT&T navigator app, when I need turn by turn verbal directions because I'm by myself, but for map reading I like the google maps app better.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you all for your well thought out responses. 
VictoriaP, you brought up a good question, what do I want the iPhone for, and I realized I wasn't even really sure, but everyone's input helped me make that decision. One of the main reasons I got the iPad 3G was because I didn't have an iPhone, and wanted the ability to have connectivity wherever I went. But as kwajkat said, the iPad is heavy and difficult to carry everywhere, plus there is the concern about it getting stolen; if I wanted to use GPS capability on a city street corner, I would be more comfortable pulling an iPhone from my handbag than an iPad.
At first, I was leaning toward the 32GB, but as you reminded me, (and as my brother recommended when I was choosing my iPad) go with more memory; memory is fairly cheap, and it's a drag to not have enough.
So, thank you for helping me decide; I'm going with the 32GB one with the 200MB data plan, as I already have the unlimited plan on my iPad.


----------

